# Dave Weiner's 7 string PRS



## djpharoah (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## MaksMed (Aug 21, 2010)

can I has moar? please


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a feeling this is going to be killer.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I have a feeling this is going to be killer.


----------



## sevenstringgod (Aug 21, 2010)

We only get a headstock pic?!?!? This is so unfair.


----------



## AK DRAGON (Aug 21, 2010)

MOAR PICS!!!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 21, 2010)

I really want to see the finish. Hopefully it's not the dreadful green that the LACS artist was.


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't wait to see what it looks like, his customs have always been interesting. Even if I didn't really like how it looked, it was still better than black with one volume knob and only a bridge pickup.

I hope he does some ROTW stuff with a 7 string again. His "Creativity From Gear" episode really inspired me on using the low B for a bassline with a long delay.

He's definitely a contributing reason on why I got a sevenstring, and when I finally get one, he goes to playing Gibsons and Fenders. (I love his American Deluxe Ash though.)


----------



## Toxin (Aug 21, 2010)

maple neck?
hmmm, must be something like CE models


----------



## Riffer (Aug 21, 2010)

I went over to the private stock department when I heard they were setting it up. It looks pretty fucking sweet if you ask me. I read over the spec sheet to see what he was getting. Nothing to crazy but a very nice 7 string or course.


----------



## Toxin (Aug 21, 2010)

looks like ebony board there


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Aug 21, 2010)

OH LAWD, Diz is gonna be fiyah. 

But am I the only one wondering why it is in a lowly gig bag?


----------



## Daggorath (Aug 21, 2010)

Tease! This can only bode well for a future production 7 string.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 21, 2010)

Gorgeous, so wanna see the rest.


----------



## MetalGravy (Aug 21, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I went over to the private stock department when I heard they were setting it up. It looks pretty fucking sweet if you ask me. I read over the spec sheet to see what he was getting. Nothing to crazy but a very nice 7 string or course.




And you didn't take any pictures? DOUCHE!!!!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow he wasn't kidding when he said "Soon" on Sunday night 

Shame the only way to get one is to buy a Private Stock


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 21, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Shame the only way to get one is to buy a Private Stock


 
I reckon soon we will, I have a feeling.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 21, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I reckon soon we will, I have a feeling.



I'd love to see them start doing a Cu22 or Cu24 7, but I' not holding my breath. If there was a production model coming (and I mean US production, not an SE) Dave would probably have one instead of the Private Stock since both of his six strings are production models.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 21, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I'd love to see them start doing a Cu22 or Cu24 7, but I' not holding my breath. If there was a production model coming (and I mean US production, not an SE) Dave would probably have one instead of the Private Stock since both of his six strings are production models.


 
I dunno, if you endorsed PRS and could choose between a private stock custom or production model, what would you choose? Besides, I said soon, not just yet.  I think 2011/2012 could be the time.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 21, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I dunno, if you endorsed PRS and could choose between a private stock custom or production model, what would you choose? Besides, I said soon, not just yet.  I think 2011/2012 could be the time.



Maybe we'll see an SE7 by then, but not a USA one. I _want_ to be wrong, but they haven't given any indication that a 7-string of any kind will be entering production any time soon.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 21, 2010)

MetalGravy said:


> And you didn't take any pictures? DOUCHE!!!!



That would probably be overstepping my boundries at PRS.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Maybe we'll see an SE7 by then, but not a USA one. I _want_ to be wrong, but they haven't given any indication that a 7-string of any kind will be entering production any time soon.



PRS have said repeatedly that they will not do a production USA 7, if you want one buy a Private Stock  If it happens I'll be happy, but like I said I'm not holding my breath.

As for Dave being an endorser and having a choice between a Private Stock and a production model, I'm pretty sure if the option was there he would have taken it because I doubt he's getting his guitars free. I LOVE Dave and his music, but to put things in perspective he's struggling to move 3000 copies of his new CD so he probably wasn't handed a free ticket to grab whatever he wanted.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 21, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Maybe we'll see an SE7 by then, but not a USA one. I _want_ to be wrong, but they haven't given any indication that a 7-string of any kind will be entering production any time soon.


 
Yeah I think it will be an SE.



technomancer said:


> PRS have said repeatedly that they will not do a production USA 7, if you want one buy a Private Stock  If it happens I'll be happy, but like I said I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> As for Dave being an endorser and having a choice between a Private Stock and a production model, I'm pretty sure if the option was there he would have taken it because I doubt he's getting his guitars free. I LOVE Dave and his music, but to put things in perspective he's struggling to move 3000 copies of his new CD so he probably wasn't handed a free ticket to grab whatever he wanted.


 
Paul Reed Smith has been asked about it himself apparently, and said not yet, but one day there could be one. I haven't heard anything about him outright disregarding them. If he was that against them, they wouldn't offer them as custom options.

And true, but he probably gets his private stock at a massively reduced price at least being an endorser, probably around the price of some high end USA models. In which case, you may as well make use of that.


----------



## IDLE (Aug 22, 2010)

Fuck me.


----------



## DVRP (Aug 22, 2010)

OMIGOSH, OMIGOSH, OMIGOSH, OMIGOSH, YES!!!!


----------



## Deadfall (Aug 22, 2010)

Dewd...you fucking tease.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 22, 2010)

technomancer said:


> As for Dave being an endorser and having a choice between a Private Stock and a production model, I'm pretty sure if the option was there he would have taken it because I doubt he's getting his guitars free. I LOVE Dave and his music, but to put things in perspective he's struggling to move 3000 copies of his new CD so he probably wasn't handed a free ticket to grab whatever he wanted.


 
On that note though, I think his touring with Steve Vai and his ROTW series probably makes him much more attractive as an endorser than just his solo albums. I mean for every fan of Dave, there will be 1000 fans of Steve Vai going to shows and buying DVD's with Dave in them. So he's getting a whole lot of exposure outside of his own music.

I think you're right in that he's not an A-list guitar hero and probably isn't just given free shit, but he DOES get a lot of exposure and that is obviously what companies look for in an endorser.


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 22, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> On that note though, I think his touring with Steve Vai and his ROTW series probably makes him much more attractive as an endorser than just his solo albums. I mean for every fan of Dave, there will be 1000 fans of Steve Vai going to shows and buying DVD's with Dave in them. So he's getting a whole lot of exposure outside of his own music.
> 
> I think you're right in that he's not an A-list guitar hero and probably isn't just given free shit, but he DOES get a lot of exposure and that is obviously what companies look for in an endorser.



Exactly. Just look at Rob Chappers. His YouTube notoriety alone has gotten him endorsements with Orange, ESP, D'addario, etc.


----------



## 777 (Aug 22, 2010)

For the love of DJENT more pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## spawnsc (Aug 22, 2010)

more  more  more  more  more  more  more  more  more  more  more  more  more  more


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 22, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah I think it will be an SE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, I can tell you as someone proud to be PRS dealer that a private stock piece even at a 'massively reduced price' is still a LOT of money. My *dealer cost* on your average private stock piece is around $5000. I doubt most artists get a much better price cut than dealer price.

Personally, I would love to own a PRS for myself, and I will, but when the time comes I'll be more than happy to get a production model. You can always get custom finishes and things to make a bit more unique, but it will cost under half of what a PS would. Every PRS I've received at my store has been amazing, so as sweet as Private Stock pieces are, I've never felt too tempted to go that route.

Also, as cool as an SE-7 would be, I don't see the point of that. SE's are easily the finest Korean guitars I've ever played - right up there with the very best ESPs and whatnot. However they're not real PRS guitars so that doesn't do it for me. Don't get me wrong, any new 7-strings on the market is a good thing, but it wouldn't satisfy my desire for a legit PRS production 7-string model. Same thing with Parker. Nothing short of a USA Fly 7-string with the same specs as a traditional Fly would be good enough.


----------



## MJS (Aug 22, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I LOVE Dave and his music, but to put things in perspective he's struggling to move 3000 copies of his new CD so he probably wasn't handed a free ticket to grab whatever he wanted.



What are his total sales like, though? I know a lot of people, including me, bought the physical CD because of the pretty good odds of winning the guitar or something else in the drawings. 

I'd guess that without the raffles, a lot of people would just buy online... as many probably did anyway.


----------



## Thep (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm actually think its going to suck, based on Weiner's previous taste in custom guitar styling with Ibanez. They are pretty damn ugly.


----------



## budda (Aug 23, 2010)

"Maybe play a little game called "just the tip".."


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 23, 2010)

budda said:


> "Maybe play a little game called "just the tip".."



I had that happen to me in reverse... it was so hard to not laugh.

FULL FRONTAL OR GO HOME!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Dude, I can tell you as someone proud to be PRS dealer that a private stock piece even at a 'massively reduced price' is still a LOT of money. My *dealer cost* on your average private stock piece is around $5000. I doubt most artists get a much better price cut than dealer price.
> 
> Personally, I would love to own a PRS for myself, and I will, but when the time comes I'll be more than happy to get a production model. You can always get custom finishes and things to make a bit more unique, but it will cost under half of what a PS would. Every PRS I've received at my store has been amazing, so as sweet as Private Stock pieces are, I've never felt too tempted to go that route.
> 
> Also, as cool as an SE-7 would be, I don't see the point of that. SE's are easily the finest Korean guitars I've ever played - right up there with the very best ESPs and whatnot. However they're not real PRS guitars so that doesn't do it for me. Don't get me wrong, any new 7-strings on the market is a good thing, but it wouldn't satisfy my desire for a legit PRS production 7-string model. Same thing with Parker. Nothing short of a USA Fly 7-string with the same specs as a traditional Fly would be good enough.


 
Ah fair dooze man, cheers for the info.


----------



## Guitarholic (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice charcoal finish! 

Dave Weiner&#8217;s new 7 String PRS


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Fucking nice!

Is that 513 switching I see? RIFFER!!!


----------



## Emperoff (Aug 23, 2010)

Yummy


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

Mesh = tease... 

That's a cool looking axe.


----------



## scherzo1928 (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> ^ Fucking nice!
> 
> Is that 513 switching I see? RIFFER!!!


 
Does look like it, so it should have a middle single coil. Also, wraparound 7 bridge?

Really glad that someone like Dave got such a cool axe.


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 23, 2010)

Scale looks longer than 25".


----------



## jymellis (Aug 23, 2010)

Guitarholic said:


> Nice charcoal finish!
> 
> Dave Weiners new 7 String PRS


 
where did the fucking mullet go?


----------



## MetalBuddah (Aug 23, 2010)

They better put something similar into production...then I might actually buy a PRS


----------



## White Cluster (Aug 23, 2010)

Yup. Da 'looms are soiled.
My dream guitar(almost)


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 23, 2010)

*ejaculating violently all over the thread"


----------



## gfactor (Aug 23, 2010)

HeeeeeeeLL yes


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2010)

Damn thats beautiful


----------



## technomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome  Now I'm more tempted to go to the Cleveland show


----------



## anthonyferguson (Aug 23, 2010)

You are such a cocktease  MOAR.



pweez?

EDIT: oh wait.... it's been posted. I do like that top, but if it was ebony to match the headstock laminate, that would kick more ass! It is an epic insstrument though!


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice, it doesn't have a fucking hideous headstock like the last one.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Nice, it doesn't have a fucking hideous headstock like the last one.


----------



## BMU (Aug 23, 2010)

It looks awesome. But those tiny little frets?


----------



## Xaios (Aug 23, 2010)

As nice as it is, I'm getting kinda tired of all the Charcoal Burst PRS guitars out there. I was practically in love with that finish when I first saw it, but now it seems quite overdone. Also, PRS 7 strings have this undefinable "thing" about them that just bugs me. I can't put my finger on it, but something about them just doesn't look right.


----------



## GeoMantic (Aug 23, 2010)

Xaios said:


> As nice as it is, I'm getting kinda tired of all the Charcoal Burst PRS guitars out there. I was practically in love with that finish when I first saw it, but now it seems quite overdone. Also, PRS 7 strings have this undefinable "thing" about them that just bugs me. I can't put my finger on it, but something about them just doesn't look right.



I agree. I was really looking forward to something a little more colorful.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

Anyone else notice he's wearing his own shirt?


----------



## Rashputin (Aug 23, 2010)

Great looking guitar. He's got good taste after all. I was never a fan of some of his ibbys. This one though is really nice.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> ^ Fucking nice!
> 
> Is that 513 switching I see? RIFFER!!!



Yes it is 513 switching. The guitar is really nice in person. I watched our private stock setup guy install the pickups. The scale length is a 513 scale length so it's 25 1/4.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

Riffer said:


> Yes it is 513 switching. The guitar is really nice in person. I watched our private stock setup guy install the pickups. The scale length is a 513 scale length so it's 25 1/4.



Thanks for the answer. 

Any way we can get a spec list?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 23, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> *ejaculating violently all over the thread"


 
This sounds painful.

Reminds me of Cannibal Corpse "I Cum Blood"... Sorry if that was a little gross for anyone... (Sincerely)


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome guitar! Nice to see another PRS 7!


----------



## Riffer (Aug 23, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Thanks for the answer.
> 
> Any way we can get a spec list?



I'll see if they still have it and I'll write down what the specs are. I know it has a curly maple neck, swamp ash back with maple top. Also we put 10-56 strings on it.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I'll see if they still have it and I'll write down what the specs are. I know it has a curly maple neck, swamp ash back with maple top. Also we put 10-56 strings on it.



So in other words it's more or less a 7 string 513... AWESOME


----------



## Riffer (Aug 23, 2010)

technomancer said:


> So in other words it's more or less a 7 string 513... AWESOME



Basically yeah. It's got his own little tweaks to it like the truss rod cover and the pickups are dimarzios I believe, not our traditional 513 pickups. But the switching is the same as the 513 except with the dimarzios instead.


----------



## Shredcow (Aug 24, 2010)

It looks very nice! Classy and yet functional.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 24, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing.  Makes me GAS for a PRS 7 even more.


----------



## GazPots (Aug 24, 2010)

You'd have thought Mr Weiner would have carried such a rare and expensive guitar in a hardcase but apparently not. 


Lets hope the karma gods don't let a truck drive over the guitar anytimne soon.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 24, 2010)

Paul Allender told me hes having PRS build him one. Exact specs as his custom 6 string, but 7 string form. Not for Cradle of FIlth, but for personal use. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 24, 2010)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Paul Allender told me hes having PRS build him one. Exact specs as his custom 6 string, but 7 string form. Not for Cradle of FIlth, but for personal use. Can't wait to see it.



That should be awesome man. Paul Allenders customs always look sick. The purple and emerald ones especially.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 24, 2010)

I was expecting more, it just looks bland compared to those Stunning Ibanez guitars he has been using over the years.


----------



## liamh (Aug 24, 2010)

^ Yeah, I sadly agree.
Very unimaginative for a PRS, the headstock is very nice though


----------



## Riffer (Aug 24, 2010)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Paul Allender told me hes having PRS build him one. Exact specs as his custom 6 string, but 7 string form. Not for Cradle of FIlth, but for personal use. Can't wait to see it.



I'll have to keep an eye out for that when it starts getting assembled so I can get a good look at it.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 24, 2010)

I never saw the point in criticizing custom shop guitars that were designed to an artist's specs. It's his custom not yours, so obviously it's not going to be perfect for you. If it's a production model I would understand it more, but not on something like this. If Dave is happy with the specs then it's all good. If it's not for you, you can always design your own custom


----------



## DISTORT6 (Aug 24, 2010)

Man, that thing is HOT! Wonder what a Mira 7-string would look like and cost. "If they build it, they will come.." rings pretty true here. With all of the limited editions PRS has been pumping out (Cu24 w/floyd, Ted Mc, Dirty 28, etc.) there might be a chance of a dealer doing a limited run. <fingers crossed>


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 24, 2010)

DISTORT7 said:


> Man, that thing is HOT! Wonder what a Mira 7-string would look like and cost. "If they build it, they will come.." rings pretty true here. With all of the limited editions PRS has been pumping out (Cu24 w/floyd, Ted Mc, Dirty 28, etc.) there might be a chance of a dealer doing a limited run. <fingers crossed>



As a PRS dealer, I could possibly do a limited run but there are issues:

1) There would never be a consensus on specs. Everyone wants something different and people tend to nitpick over every minor detail.

2) Due to the financial risk involved, it would require serious commitment/deposits from a bunch of people in order for it to ever happen. Since most people don't have $3000 to spend, that seems unrealistic.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Aug 24, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> As a PRS dealer, I could possibly do a limited run but there are issues:
> 
> 1) There would never be a consensus on specs. Everyone wants something different and people tend to nitpick over every minor detail.
> 
> 2) Due to the financial risk involved, it would require serious commitment/deposits from a bunch of people in order for it to ever happen. Since most people don't have $3000 to spend, that seems unrealistic.



1 - Nope, never happen. I want a trem, I don't want a trem, WF neck, NO, WT neck, I want flame maple, I want quilt maple....blah, blah,blah. You'd go friggin' nuts!

2 - VERY true. Sadly, most PRS buyers would never consider a 7 and rounding up enough folks with the cash would be a huge undertaking. Me - I'd sell my SLO(and a few PRSi) in an INSTANT for one.


----------



## Jango (Aug 25, 2010)

That is quite possibly my dream guitar manifested into that man's hands. I MUST STEAL IT!


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Aug 25, 2010)

sup guys.. i'll post more pics of the new 7 soon. This week's ROTW features it. 

I designed 2 7's back in Feb (1 513-7, 1 custom 24-7) and was told the other 7 is coming very soon too and is even more beautiful than this one.

peas.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 25, 2010)

DaveJWeiner said:


> sup guys.. i'll post more pics of the new 7 soon. This week's ROTW features it.
> 
> I designed 2 7's back in Feb (1 513-7, 1 custom 24-7) and was told the other 7 is coming very soon too and is even more beautiful than this one.
> 
> peas.



Sweet, I can't wait.


----------



## DVRP (Aug 25, 2010)




----------



## Shredcow (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice snappy tone!


----------



## jerome snail (Aug 25, 2010)

I love it. I'm jealous.


----------



## Jango (Aug 25, 2010)

DaveJWeiner said:


> sup guys.. i'll post more pics of the new 7 soon. This week's ROTW features it.
> 
> I designed 2 7's back in Feb (1 513-7, 1 custom 24-7) and was told the other 7 is coming very soon too and is even more beautiful than this one.
> 
> peas.



Sir, I bow down to your superior taste in guitar company and design. Congratulations on a simply beautiful, epic guitar.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 25, 2010)

DaveJWeiner said:


> sup guys.. i'll post more pics of the new 7 soon. This week's ROTW features it.
> 
> I designed 2 7's back in Feb (1 513-7, 1 custom 24-7) and was told the other 7 is coming very soon too and is even more beautiful than this one.
> 
> peas.



Awesome taste Dave, and great RoTW as well  You weren't kidding when you said they were coming soon


----------



## IDLE (Aug 25, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> As a PRS dealer, I could possibly do a limited run but there are issues:
> 
> 1) There would never be a consensus on specs. Everyone wants something different and people tend to nitpick over every minor detail.
> 
> 2) Due to the financial risk involved, it would require serious commitment/deposits from a bunch of people in order for it to ever happen. Since most people don't have $3000 to spend, that seems unrealistic.



Every time I've seen someone attempt one of those it has been a nightmare. It might work if everyone just agreed to add an extra string to an existing model and that's it. That way there wouldn't be so much bitching. I almost want to try because damnit I want one LOL. I don't think any spec would be a deal breaker for me except 6 string lol.


----------



## blister7321 (Aug 25, 2010)

^ this man is a true hero 
i agree


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Aug 25, 2010)

glad you guys are digging it. Some are asking about the "buzzing".. it's not the guitar. It's that I'm overloading the input on Amplitube in this vid. I did it in a hurry and wasn't paying attention. But the guitar itself came setup perfectly from the factory, 0 buzz.


----------



## b7string (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow Dave, that is an incredible guitar, I can't wait for the Custom 24-7 though, the six string versions give me goosebumps as-is, the 7 will probably put me into a euphoric coma! 

Cool vids too, I never knew about your ROTW till now, and I just subscribed


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 26, 2010)

Some people from this veeery forum said i was a tweeter stalker for saying he was getting a 7  Who's delutional now?


----------



## Rick (Aug 26, 2010)

You still are, Luis.


----------



## AeonSolus (Aug 27, 2010)

Cmooon maan, i just take little..small peaks?... Alright, you win


----------



## Shawn (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## Riffer (Aug 27, 2010)

I just went and saw his other Private Stock 7 string on the rack here at PRS. And let me just say, GOD DAMN!!! It is fucking amazing! Dave, you are a lucky man. The one you are about to get is flat out gorgeous. I had a chance to hold it and it felt perfect. I love the color(s) and the maple neck with the maple fingerboard. Good choice of pickups colors and hardware. It all goes so well together on that guitar.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hey Riffer, what was the neck profile, WF or WT?


----------



## Riffer (Aug 27, 2010)

DISTORT7 said:


> Hey Riffer, what was the neck profile, WF or WT?


 It felt like wide thin to me. But the PRS wide thin is not as thin as I would like so it still feels fat to me. But compared to our usual fat necks, the neck felt thin. But to tell you the truth, when I picked the guitar up to look at it, it just "fit" you know?


----------



## DISTORT6 (Aug 27, 2010)

Riffer said:


> It felt like wide thin to me. But the PRS wide thin is not as thin as I would like so it still feels fat to me. But compared to our usual fat necks, the neck felt thin. But to tell you the truth, when I picked the guitar up to look at it, it just "fit" you know?



Gotcha. I figured it was probably a WT. I'm use to the WF necks, BUT I do have a Mira WT that I love.
Thanks for keeping us all in the loop.


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Aug 27, 2010)

Some pics of my new PRS 513 7-string. PRS 513-7 pictures by daveweiner - Photobucket


----------



## technomancer (Aug 27, 2010)

DaveJWeiner said:


> Some pics of my new PRS 513 7-string. PRS 513-7 pictures by daveweiner - Photobucket



Sweet  Did you remember what the pickups are yet?


----------



## DaveJWeiner (Aug 27, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Sweet  Did you remember what the pickups are yet?



No I have to call Dimarzio and ask what they ended up sending.


----------



## technomancer (Aug 27, 2010)

DaveJWeiner said:


> No I have to call Dimarzio and ask what they ended up sending.



Cool. BTW didn't you move to Cali? You need to update your location 

Unrelated question, are you planning on putting your forum back online?


----------



## celebro95 (Aug 27, 2010)

DaveJWeiner said:


> Some pics of my new PRS 513 7-string. PRS 513-7 pictures by daveweiner - Photobucket



Jizz in my pants dave,

JIZZ in my PAAAAANTS


----------



## BigK (Oct 23, 2010)

celebro95 said:


> Jizz in my pants dave,
> 
> JIZZ in my PAAAAANTS



What he said^^^^^^


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 23, 2010)

oh my godzzz 

the neck looks like buttered toffee


----------



## technomancer (Oct 23, 2010)

BigK said:


> What he said^^^^^^



Don't bump old threads when you're not adding anything useful


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like he just got a new PRS Private Stock 7!!

http://forums.prsguitars.com/threads/ready-for-a-swim-new-7-string-private-stock.24714/


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 6, 2017)

Nice !
After neck-thru (the body) here is fretboard-thru (the top)


----------



## Spicypickles (Jul 7, 2017)

That looks incredible, but I cannot get behind the finished fretboards.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 7, 2017)

Love the Northern Lights finish and the guitar is massively over the top in a good way, but I would have probably not done the matching fretboard just to provide some contrast .

That said I wouldn't say no if the guitar was offered to me


----------



## TheKindred (Jul 7, 2017)

technomancer said:


> Love the Northern Lights finish and the guitar is massively over the top in a good way, but I would have probably not done the matching fretboard just to provide some contrast .
> 
> That said I wouldn't say no if the guitar was offered to me



agreed. I would even keep the neck and everything with the finish, but a contrast on the fretboard would have really made it pop. Getting a bit too kiesly for my taste. Luckily I didn't pay for it so no room to bitch


----------

